# Clifford CE0890 Car Starter - Possibly in Valet Mode



## Gowest11c (Sep 12, 2016)

Can someone please help me? My car starter will not start my truck but it will lock / unlock the doors. I read everything I could about Valet Mode and holding down two buttons, turning the key on and off 5 times, etc. I've been playing with it for an hour +. I even tried to find a toggle switch under the dash but I don't even see anything that looks like the starter module that was installed. There is a button up by the read-view mirror antenna and I did try to work with it but now I"m afraid I'm just going to make things worse. I can't find anything online about this particular remote, even on the Clifford web site!!! All I know is that it says CE0890 on the 5-button remote but does not indicate any Valet buttons to push on the back.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Bad starter is the most obvious answer.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm assuming the key starts the vehicle. I'm also assuming you bought this vehicle USED because the valet switch could be located anywhere depending on where the customer directs the installer to place it.... if one is used at all.

At any rate you will have to find the switch by locating the car starter itself (usually but not always under the dash on the drivers side) and follow the wires.

There could be other things wrong though. There are interlocks and safety switches all over which won't allow the vehicle to start if all conditions aren't met. If a pro installer did the install then it won't start if you have the hood open or the vehicle in gear... foot on the brake, parking brake not on (manual transmission)... etc.

All of this will have to be checked. Best way is to locate the starter control module and check each interlock with a meter.

It should be noted that on newer vehicles there is an additional box which bypasses the stock vehicle security system. In other words if the key you have to start your vehicle has a resistor in it or something of that nature then a bypass box is used. This box must also be operational and in good order.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

What Year, Make, Model, and engine size. Without that, I can't help you. Each Manufacture has their own system.:vs_coffee:


----------



## Gowest11c (Sep 12, 2016)

2006 Toyota Tacoma TRD Sport SR5 Quad Cab

Thank You!


----------



## Gowest11c (Sep 12, 2016)

2006 Toyota Tacoma TRD Sport SR5 Quad Cab 4.0 Ltr 6 cyl

Thank You!


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

On that system, gotta make sure you are not getting a signal to the starter. That is the first thing you have to do. :vs_cool:


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Brainbucket said:


> What Year, Make, Model, and engine size. Without that, I can't help you. Each Manufacture has their own system.:vs_coffee:


Clifford is an aftermarket system.

@OP
Clifford is Viper in North America. Try doing a google search on *VIPER CE0890*. They won't be EXACTLY the same but it should get you started.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

If it's not stock, can't help. Might want to go the Clifford and get support from them. I was wondering what Clifford was..:vs_worry:


----------

